# Snow leopard



## bobman (24 Dec 2013)

Hi made this for my brother in law it is a shelia Landry pattern free on Steve goods site took about 5 hours to do and measures 10x12 thanks for looking


----------



## Servo (24 Dec 2013)

You really made a good job of that.

I did look on Steves site but couldn't find that pattern. The black panther looks good also


----------



## martinka (25 Dec 2013)

You're turning some great work out, Bob. =D> 

Servo, here's the link to the leopard. Scroll down to the download button.
Leopard


----------



## bobman (25 Dec 2013)

Thanks servo and thanks Martin for the link to the pattern merry christmas everyone hope you have a great day


----------



## ChrisR (25 Dec 2013)

Bob.

Nice work, I am sure your brother-in-law will be pleased. =D> 

A Shelia Landry pattern for free, !!wow!! It must be Christmas. :deer 

Take care, have a good Christmas. :ho2 

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (25 Dec 2013)

Bob, what blade(s) did you use?


----------



## boysie39 (25 Dec 2013)

Bob ,lovely piece .5 hrs thats a lot of work but the result justifies it .Have a great day and thanks for showing .


----------



## bobman (25 Dec 2013)

Martin I used a no 2 niqua standard blade


----------



## bobman (25 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the kind comment Eugene have a great day


----------



## Servo (25 Dec 2013)

martinka":1h4sfzcg said:


> You're turning some great work out, Bob. =D>
> 
> Servo, here's the link to the leopard. Scroll down to the download button.
> Leopard




God, how did I miss that. Thanks Martin


----------

